# New Diver Birthday Gift Suggestions?



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok so we own the essentials (mask, snorkel, booties, fins) and are just trying to find a good weekend to get dive certified. 

My wife's birthday is next week and her sister wants to buy something for her sisters new diving hobby.

With a budget of $50 or less, what would you guys suggest? If you could help me out, if you suggest something can you point me in the right direction for which brand is best or at least your brand of choice for that particular item?

Few tid bits that may help sway some responses but are not an insinuation: she will not get into spearfishing, I'm going to lobster dive hopefully but I don't know if she would get into that if at all, she mentioned the idea of one day getting a metal detector to use, we've dove once before on our honeymoon and we both loved it, she wants to be a casual recreational diver but without any experience doesn't know how deep she is really interested in going.

Ready....GO!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Gloves, a good knife, dive light, gear bag just to name a few...


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

For lobster diving, a light is a must! A decent one can be bought for well below $50. I just got three at Woot for $20 and they're killer! girls also like underwater goodie bags, for picking up shells and sand dollars and the likes. also a girl would enjoy a Lycra dive skin or 1mm suit for summer diving to keep the jellyfish at bay. If she's not going to spearfish, and if you're certain you guys are gonna stay with it, a UW video camera is awesome to have and they're getting cheaper and cheaper, but probably still out of your S-in-L's budget. Oh, and as for underwater metal detection, it'd be a hoot but probably WAY out of your budget for new and the BEST place to use it would be the most BORING place to dive (the beach, right in the surf, right in front of the condos and all)


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> girls also like underwater goodie bags, for picking up shells and sand dollars and the likes.


She better be looking for lost sinkers, jigs, spearguns and other tackle and gear! lol, those are good recommendations, I'll keep all of that in mind to pass on!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Most girl divers have NO CLUE why ANYONE would want a dirty, nasty jighead or sinker, or speargun.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Get her a ring of those plastic ID kits for shells, fish, corals, crustaceans. They keep me busy when I can't shoot anything. I study it before the dive and look to see what species I saw after the dive. 

I think they're about $5 each at your local dive shop...http://www.amazon.com/Tropical-Atlantic-Marine-Waterproof-cards/dp/B00D9X1FN6


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

All good suggestions!
I'd say gloves would be most important and appreciated.....I have calloused hands, and still wouldn't want to enter the water without my gloves! Get the kevlar ones if you can....they are awesome, knife proof, and last forever.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe a gift certificate that she can apply toward a camera.


----------

